# Toshiba killing off HD DVD



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

So I saw a couple reports of this today but figured they were just making stuff up but I am seeing more and more people believing this. Do you guys think there is any truth to this? The story comes from Hollywood Reporter which does not seem like a reliable source to me but who knows. Im calling b$ but of course I read it on the internet so it must be true :dumbcrazy:!

Here is the link to the original article
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ib77125d96b22e86027d0bfb0c25aa58d

Here is a brief quote


> Toshiba is widely expected to pull the plug on its HD DVD format sometime in the coming weeks, reliable industry sources say, after a rash of retail defections that followed Warner Home Video's announcement in early January that it would support only the rival Blu-ray Disc format after May.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I would have thought Toshiba would try and keep things afloat at least until Warner pulls out of HD-DVD... a few months to go yet.

Then again, I'd doubt anyone who's read the press in the past few weeks would voluntarily buy a HD-DVD machine, even with the massive discounts. Like buying a car that you can't drive on 70% of roads (even if most of the drivable roads are ****** :heehee.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I just talked to an aquaintance friend at work and he was planning on buying an HD DVD player because the 'prices were coming down'. I told him about Warner and how that impacted HD DVD and what the outcome looks like. He was shocked and said he didn't hear this and had no idea.

I think his comment sums up the general public- most really had no clue what happened. That's what I think Toshiba was banking on as their strategy. Masses of people buy the HD DVD players and it becomes an undeniable leader in sales, and then maybe, just maybe they could have romanced some studios back or even thought they might get Disney to go format neutral. 

With places like Netflix and Block Buster dropping HD DVD (new release purchases) and stores dropping their inventory, that hope is pretty much over now. I think Toshiba was hoping low prices and tax return season would mean people would buy a player since the price was right. 

I really like the HD DVD players, but can't see any way Toshiba can turn this one around. They still are outstanding upconverting players and I think we'll see them take that angle soon more than it being an HD DVD player.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, IMO HD DVD is now completely 100% doomed. Walmart is going blueray exclusive in JUNE! This pretty much speaks exactly to what bassett said. It is one thing for people to think that prices are simply dropping on the hardware but when the masses catch wind of this news its over. I bet Toshiba does pull the plug soon.
http://checkoutblog.com/entries/2008/2/15/wal_mart_chooses_a_hi_def_platform.aspx

Edit: For the official press release see my post in the sticky HD DVD vs Blue ray


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I sent an email to Susan Chronister asking her if her blog post about "by June" is official Wal*Mart policy or just her opinion.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like this rumor may be true, according to Reuters at least. An official announcement is supposed to follow next week. Article can be found here.

http://www.reuters.com/article/tech...20080216?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews



> TOKYO (Reuters) - Toshiba Corp (6502.T: Quote, Profile, Research) is planning to give up on its HD DVD format for high definition DVDs, conceding defeat to the competing Blu-Ray technology backed by Sony Corp (6758.T: Quote, Profile, Research), a company source said on Saturday.
> 
> "We have entered the final stage of planning to make our exit from the next generation DVD business," said the source, who asked not to be identified. He added that an official announcement could come as early as next week.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh well, I backed the wrong horse.

I still got a great upconverting DVD player for under $300 and only invested about $100 total in movies. Netflix was a good hedge against that (rented instead of purchased).

Sad day indeed. All hail our new Sony overlords.


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

well,maybe not so official.....
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/18/toshiba-claims-no-decision-on-hd-dvd-strategy-as-desertions-co/


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

JDRoberts said:


> well,maybe not so official.....
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/18/toshiba-claims-no-decision-on-hd-dvd-strategy-as-desertions-co/


***, this is hilarious. When will it ever end? Here is another totally contrasting report suggesting that toshiba is officially calling it quits tomorrow.
http://gizmodo.com/357824/japans-ni...ba-tomorrow-sales-and-production-end-by-march


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have two players, an xa2 and an a2, I plan on buying alot of movies because they will be pretty cheap if Toshiba bows out. And my XA2 upconverts to BD quality anyway.........:joke:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

It's official.

And I'm gonna start harvesting HD-DVD discs like you won't believe...


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

atledreier said:


> It's official.


yup, its finally over. Official press release for those interested.
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2008_02/pr1903.htm



> TOKYO--Toshiba Corporation today announced that it has undertaken a thorough review of its overall strategy for HD DVD and has decided it will no longer develop, manufacture and market HD DVD players and recorders. This decision has been made following recent major changes in the market. Toshiba will continue, however, to provide full product support and after-sales service for all owners of Toshiba HD DVD products.


----------

